# Fuel can limits



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm going to Itialy later this year via Luxemburg and plan to brim the motorhome and fill a couple of fuel cans at the same time.

Is anyone aware of any restrictions on the amount of fuel you can put in cans etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi

What sized fuel cans are you thinking about? Would have to be very bid to make it worth even thinking about. What do you do with the empty can when it is used?

Cheers


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just to save 10p with all the attendant hassle and risk.Unleess you are towing a fuel bowser don't bother

tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Is it really worth it?

How much do you expect to save?

What do you plan to do with the empty cans?


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

as far as I know , a 20 liter can is max.
and you can fill up in luxemburg to the max. because it`s 
some 30 cent cheaper in Lux.

regards
Jan


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

If you are a boat person take along your 5 gallon fuel tanks from the outboard motor. I keep 3 of these tankls in my garage for just such trips. You can pick them up secondhand cheap at bootfairs.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't forget that many of the ferry companies have a ban on fuel cans, whether full or empty, and reserve the right to confiscate any they may find without compensation. I guess they are unlikely to check though.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

dipper17 said:


> Hi
> 
> What sized fuel cans are you thinking about? Would have to be very bid to make it worth even thinking about. What do you do with the empty can when it is used?
> 
> Cheers


My Plan! is to fill 2 20 ltr cans which will save me buying fuel in Italy and save quite a bit of cash!

I will fill the cans again on the return route and make another saving.
When i get on the ferry my cans will be empty in both directions!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not sure which ferry company you are hoping to use but fuel cans full or empty may not be carried;

P&O ferries;
http://www.poferries.com/tourist/co...her_terms_&_conditions_terms_&_conditions.htm

_(v) Lock your car and leave in gear with the handbrake on. All car alarms must be switched off and disabled when parked on the vehicle deck. Cars powered by LPG should have tanks switched off when on vehicle decks. *Do not carry fuel cans on board - full or empty*. Do not overfill your tank_.

DFDS ferries;
http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/customer-service/dover-dunkirk/terms-and-conditions/

*10.7 No fuel cans of any nature whatsoever, whether full or empty are permitted onto the Ship and Norfolkline reserve the right to confiscate and dispose of any fuel cans at any time. *

In short they all say the same *DON'T DO IT* you are risking being denied entry to the ferry and no refund - it's all in the T&C and is clear, it is there for safety reasons, *why should YOU risk other travellers safety?*

Dave


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Luxembourg*

Hi,
I think its illegal to carry fuel in "spare" cans/containers in Luxembourg - I would check first where its legal

Regards Ray


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Philippft said:


> My Plan! is to fill 2 20 ltr cans which will save me buying fuel in Italy and save quite a bit of cash!
> 
> I will fill the cans again on the return route and make another saving.
> When i get on the ferry my cans will be empty in both directions!


Saving what? 0,50€/litre maybe - that's 20€

I suspect the cans won't be empty, they will be full of diesel vapour, which the ferry people probably won't like.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great idea but Im not sure its worth it for 40 litres.

Lets say its 20c a litre cheaper than Italy. Thats actually only a saving of €8 and you have the cost of your carriers and the fuel used to carry the fuel! (extra weight).

When we went to the Mossel everyone said to fill up in Luxembourg but it was still a 40 mile detour which when I worked it out on our route to Trier just wasnt worth it really. Someone will tell me I went the wrong way now.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*and Italy*

Hi,
Just checked and it is illegal in Luxembourg AND Italy

Ray


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Personally i would not bother


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK so you cannot carry them full or empty on the ferry,

you cannot carry them legally in Luxembourg

You cannot carry them legally in Italy

The amount saved is small, perhaps €0.16 per litre in Luxembourg c/w France and perhaps €0.50 Luxembourg c/w Italy

source;
http://www.drive-alive.co.uk/fuel_prices_europe.html

so 40 litres total is €20...............

Our vehicle does about 10.9 litres per 100 km so 40 litres will be enough for about 400km (about 240 miles), that will not take you from Luxembourg to Italy...........

coupled with the increased weight you will be carrying which puts consumption up and MAY make you overweight....

*There seems to be a few STRONG* hints here that suggests this plan is ;

a) illegal, 

b) dangerous, 

c) uneconomic 

d) fundamentally flawed.......... 

*PLEASE* tell us that you will not do anything so foolish.......... 

If the cost of fuel is prohibitive go by air and leave the MH at home - surely part of the reason why we use a MH is for the enjoyment of SAFE leisurely travel, the costs are important but not to the point of such behaviour.......

Dave


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Luxembourg*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> I think its illegal to carry fuel in "spare" cans/containers in Luxembourg - I would check first where its legal
> 
> Regards Ray


If you ran out, no-one would be able to bring any to you.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

The forum has spoken with a resounding...

NO!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Luxembourg*



Bill_H said:


> airstream said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


They often don't/won't do that in the UK now anyway. The usual practice is to tow you to the nearest filling station.

Apparently people complained that the breakdown truck didn't drive 5/10/15miles out of it's way to buy the fuel from the cheapest filling station.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Phillip,

I have just bought some 20 ltr black plastic diesel containers with long screw on fillers for only £8 from my local wholesaler.

I might post the reason why, one day.


----------



## bermbasher (Mar 11, 2011)

*Fuel cans*

Obviously any one doing any form of Motorsport abroad wether it be amateur or world championships breaks these rules, every time they get on the ferrys or tunnel,

Paul


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Fuel cans*



bermbasher said:


> Obviously any one doing any form of Motorsport abroad wether it be amateur or world championships breaks these rules, every time they get on the ferrys or tunnel,
> 
> Paul


Why, is there no fuel anywhere else? Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

there might be a shortage of 130 octane fuel at Auchan.

tony


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I only know the UK limits for plastic cans.

A maximum of 5 ltr of petrol is permitted
A maximum of 10 ltrs of diesel is permitted.

That's why they only make them that size in plastic.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Yes you are right. I was converting my 2 gal containers into 20 litres and not 10.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DJP said:


> I only know the UK limits for plastic cans.
> 
> A maximum of 5 ltr of petrol is permitted
> A maximum of 10 ltrs of diesel is permitted.
> ...


So far as I've always understood there are no restrictions on diesel as the Petroleum Acts only apply (strangely) to petrol(eum).


> Storing diesel
> 
> There are no specific legal requirements on how to store diesel or the quantity allowed either in workplaces or domestic premises. It is not, from a health and safety point of view, a particularly hazardous substance within the meaning of the Dangerous Substances and Explosive Atmospheres Regulations 2002 - its vapour flash point is too high. This means that its vapour will not ignite at normal room temperatures.
> 
> ...


I've bought containers for diesel in 5, 10 and 20litre sizes and I think I've seen 25 litre ones.

<Edit> 20 litre ones available on Amazon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/LITRE-PETROL-DIESEL-JERRY-FLEXIBLE/dp/B001IZLINO


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

If it's illegal in some places to carry fuel in fuel cans, how do people manage with generators? does this mean you can't carry a fuel can of petrol to fill the generator, also does this mean it's illegal to carry the generator due to it's own tank.

Thanks


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

At the risk of being flamed - get a life! All this hassle to save €20 or so and have the privilege of carry smelly can around Italy. 

Cheers


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you for your advice, some of it makes a lot of sense and I will re-evaluate my thought processes on this subject.

Comments that said 'Get a Life' and 'the forum has spoken with a resounding NO' I found unhelpful and unnecessary.

Currently, the difference in the price of fuel between Italy and Luxemburg is €0.40 ltr. My plan was to purchase extra fuel at Luxemburg and brim the tank again at Basel. The two cans would enable me to make my journey into Italy and back to France without having to purchase any fuel in Italy.

I agree a saving of €20.00 is not worth the effort.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> there might be a shortage of 130 octane fuel at Auchan.
> 
> tony


Yes Tony, but then I didn't suggest trying Auchan.

My point was that wherever there is motorsport there will be companies supplying whatever fuel is required, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I never knew it was illegal to carry petrol cans on ships. We carry a five litre plastic one for the scooter. The reason being that it will only do about 80 miles on a full tank and stations are often scarce, especially in France.

I suspect its one of these rules that A. nobody knows about and B. nobody takes any notice of.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers barryd, interesting to hear.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> I never knew it was illegal to carry petrol cans on ships. .....snipped....I suspect its one of these rules that A. nobody knows about and B. nobody takes any notice of.


I think that is probably very true, sadly at times people appear to fail the "attitude test" at ferry ports and then the jobsworths on duty at the time go through with the proverbial tooth comb and find every little bit that they can......... 

We were checked once at Plymouth - no idea why, we had checked in the ticket, quite OK, went round to the next shed and they wanted to see inside everything and check everywhere........ at that time they checked the gas was turned off and tried the cooker to make sure.

It just appears that at times they may be (a) bored or (b) given new search targets and have to get their statistics up.

Thus we knowingly do NOT breach their terms and conditions, although I must admit we have NEVER told them at the time of booking that we will be carrying 2 gas cylinders. Mind booking on line I don't recall having any suitable chance to put such information in and we have already declared it as a camper van.

BUT such minor technicalities won't stop a genuine jobsworth from having his moment of fun will it?   :? :lol:

The OP is reconsidering what he is going to do - enough said IMO, we have raised points and he is considering them - so be it and thanks. 

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> I never knew it was illegal to carry petrol cans on ships. We carry a five litre plastic one for the scooter. The reason being that it will only do about 80 miles on a full tank and stations are often scarce, especially in France.
> 
> I suspect its one of these rules that A. nobody knows about and B. nobody takes any notice of.


It isn't "illegal" on any ship, it's just a breach of their conditions of carriage.

And it doesn't apply to all companies either, some allow it some don't.

and....
And it shouldn't really apply to diesel either, for the reasons set out in my earlier post - petrol is the dangerous stuff - diesel is far less of a problem and there are generally little or no restrictions on it's transport and storage.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

does the tunnel have the same sort of restrictions?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Eurotunnel certainly does;

http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/carriage-of-reserve-fuel-containers/

no more than a total of 20 litres petrol OR diesel, size of container depends on what it is made from - different restrictions for plastic c/w steel

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I always carry a plastic 5 litre tank hung on the bike rack, via the chunnel. No one has ever mentioned it.

tony


----------



## bermbasher (Mar 11, 2011)

Ref to ernieboy
When you compete in Motorsport you use race fuel, pump fuel is not good enough, some championships require you to use the fuel supplied.
Others you take your own usually a mix avgas petrol methonol etc
obviously these are in containers carried in transit on the ferries, I would of thought the ferry companies know this, as they have sponsored riders/drivers to compete

Paul


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Eurotunnel certainly does;
> 
> http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/carriage-of-reserve-fuel-containers/
> 
> ...


So I cant take an empty five litre plastic petrol carrier on the ferry where they have life boats and air sea rescue but I can take four of them full on the tunnel where I guess a big fire would be very bad news. :?


----------

